# Repair or Replacement of Primer on Toro CCR2000



## jehl1 (Apr 19, 2008)

I have a 14year old Toro CCR2000 Snowthrower. While preparing for summer storage, I noticed the rubber cover/boot for the Primer was torn and if there was a "bulb/part" under the rubber cover, it is now missing. However the machine started with Choke pulled out and I was able to run the little bit of gas off. My question is:

1. Will I need to replace the Primer before use next winter?
2. If so, is this a simple repair most homeowners can complete?
3. If not, what can I expect to pay for this type of repair?

Any other words of wisdom would be appreciated. Thanks for your help!


----------



## padec21 (Nov 7, 2008)

rubber primer bulb is around $5. white plastic thingy rubber goes on is about $5. more than likely the white plastic thingy will break when you try to take it off so pick one up.. 5 min. DIY fix.


----------

